# Betfair trading



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Does anyone on here trade on betfair. Been looking at this on youtube and recently started reading a book on the subject. I'm tempted to set up a practice account using geek toy or bet angel but before taking the plunge I wondered if anyone on here has any experience on this? What software do you use?, how much can you/do you make from this I understand £10 a race is resonable depending on bankroll? Do you trade all sports or just horses? Can anyone recommend any youtube stuff or good books. I have a reasonable grasp or betting and match betting but I'm looking to learn from the basics so I don't miss anything.


----------

